# MFWD won't disengage Ford 7610



## enelso (May 20, 2011)

Just purchased the 7610, the solenoid makes a click noise when the switch for 4WD is flipped but it is ALWAYS in MFWD. Does anyone have any idea about what to check next? Does is hurt to leave it in MFWD constantly?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum enelso, I cannot answer for sure, but I believe if you are not on hard paved surfaces then leaving in 4wd doesn't matter. Some one might come along and refute me so just keeps eye out

Regards,
:aussie:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Nope you are okay as Tim stated, just watch the hard surfaces. If you can pick up the front axle off the ground with the loader, or as you drive forward or reverse, crank the wheels to the left or the right real hard as you attempt to pull the lever back in to 2 wheel drive, should work. Allows the wheel revelutions to change and take the tension off the gears....... Hope it helps!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As Tractor Beam said.."If you can pick up the front axle off the ground with the loader"..sure beats wiggling hopping up/down in the seat like chimp in heat.


----------



## enelso (May 20, 2011)

Thank ya'll, I will try the wheels off the ground and let you know.


----------

